# Frog diets



## sweethips12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok im am trying to widen my frogs diet from crickets and woodies and the occasional moth i happen to catch.
I had read that earthworms are good for them, but mine wont touch them at all. Also, i brought some fly pupae, but i am having troble getting it to hatch, has anyone had any experince with this?
So basically long story short, what does everyone feed their frogs, and what other things can i offer them?

thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 28, 2010)

I mainly feed mine crix and woodies, but I have gotten them to eat Silkworms before, I know with GTFs if you can get them to hand feed they will take just about anything.

Gex


----------



## pythons unleashed (Apr 28, 2010)

I'M CHASING UP SOME SITES FOR YOU Green Tree Frog | Caresheet.com | Caresheets For Your Pet Reptiles, Amphibians And Small Animals. Feeding And Habitat Information.


----------



## pythons unleashed (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE'S 1 Green Tree Frog -Australian Reptile Park Animals


----------



## pythons unleashed (Apr 28, 2010)

http://frogs.org.au/x/media/cs-caerulea.pdf
An American Green Tree Frog's diet usually consists of what ever insect they can catch and swallow. Usually they will eat crickets, moths, flies, and many types of worms. Green Tree Frogs can go up to 21/2 days without eating, and they have been known to prey upon their own kind as a last resort.


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks pythons unleashed, i have seen thoes sites, i was more after stuff that i can buy, as it is easier =)
Geckoman, i will try some silk worms when they come back into season, my frogs hand feed, but they just didnt seem keen on the earthworms =(


----------



## pythons unleashed (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS MIGHT BE WHY THE PUPAE WON'T HATCH .The pupae are shipped on flour, in a cloth bag wrapped in absorbent paper toweling. This packaging is designed to absorb moisture excreted by the pupae, so the the pupae should be dry and nearly odorless.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 28, 2010)

You can also give them the odd pinkie as a treat


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 28, 2010)

when you buy the fly pupae you need to make sure that its still active .... some places sell it and its not ..... more or less all i did with it was put some in their tank and hey presto 4 days later little tiny flys ... great for new morphs ... not so good for bigger frogs .... i feed mine crickets woodies every now and again pinky mice or fuzzies they love but can only have them once a month or so .....


----------



## ravan (Apr 28, 2010)

mine gobble up anything they can see. 
crickets, woodies, mealworms and the occasionally pinky mouse.


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah mine love crickets and woodies....i just wanted to give them something different. I heard mealworms arnt too good for them?


----------



## slider (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi ,when i had frogs of all sorts ,i used to feed mine crickets ,moths ,beetles and their larvae,woodies ,and mealworms which you can keep in the frigde till you need them for ages ,and good value for money ,and garanteed to be eated everything loves them ,and forget about the old wives tale ,that says if you feed lizards or frogs the mealworms will stay alive and eat their way out killing the creature as its bull! the stomach acids are to strong to even let that happen!,frogs are grouse to keep ,i made a tropical rainforest and a waterfall with a mini pump with rounded river rocks imbeded into a moulded foam background ,hope this helps ,cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 29, 2010)

My gtf usually eat crix but they love moths and spiders as well as what i can find under rocks and wood when im out.
My friends think im crazy when i go to their house for a visit and produce a container for collecting the bugs from their yards.
I also give them rats and mice, chicken necks (smashed down) and sometimes, young snakes and lizards that have died or been still born.(after a few weeks in the freezer)


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 29, 2010)

what sort of spiders are we talking about? and chicken necks? thats new to me =)


----------



## guzzo (Apr 29, 2010)

We have so many different wild frogs at our house. They hang out under our bug zapper on our patio and seem to co exist happily with each other. The bug zapper attracts all sorts of bugs moths and beetles and the big green frogs eat all of these.
One night I noticed a few frogs eating maggots from the bin.....gross.... but they seemed to really be enjoying them.
I also cleaned up a couple of termite mounds in the yard and before long I had small green frogs (I thing Northern dwarf Tree frogs) everywhere eating the termites and lava.
I don't know if this helps but I thought it might be of some help. I will try to get some pics if interested.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Apr 29, 2010)

my frogs eat any insect i have offered but will never take rodents.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 29, 2010)

*red backs*

i once saw my friends feed his gtf a red back and he said they were immune to the poison. is this true?


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 29, 2010)

hey guzzo id love to see pics =)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 29, 2010)

> what sort of spiders are we talking about? and chicken necks? thats new to me =)


Huntsmans usually, but they will eat any spider.
Small bits of chicken neck,maybe some insectavore powder on them.
Here's an old vid of my gtfs snacking.
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_GhVOA3A-E 

[video=youtube;g_GhVOA3A-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_GhVOA3A-E[/video]


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 30, 2010)

Snakeman that is cool! My frog and nice and big and fat like that. i will try them on the pinkies. I dont get to many bugs or spiders around my place cause the dogs get them 1st....i might have to go for a walk down the gardens and try and find some =-)


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2010)

View attachment 143663


sweethips12 said:


> hey guzzo id love to see pics =)



HereView attachment 143662
are some. There a a few brown ones too (no not toads) but i have no idea what they are. I will try to get some pics of them too.View attachment 143661


----------



## guzzo (May 1, 2010)

View attachment 143876
Here are some more! Can anyone tell me what the brown one is!!View attachment 143875


----------



## sweethips12 (May 2, 2010)

im not sure what is it, i will do alittle research on it for you.


----------



## guzzo (May 2, 2010)

No worries.....There is a heap of them out tonight


----------



## sweethips12 (May 16, 2010)

sorry guzzo im not sure what sort of frog it is, maybe someone else will. 
I tryed the frogs on pinkies but they just didnt go for it.
How about fish? Ive heard stories of frogs eating fish.


----------



## wasgij (May 16, 2010)

I feed my GTF and White lips on woodies and crix. i have fed mealworms before also, mealworms are fairly average because they have very low nutritional value, they're just fat in a little bit of shell. Have also fed huntsmans and flies for morphs. if your frogs will take pinkies only feed them rarely as too much is bad for them. I have also tried mine on worms but they wouldn't have a bar of it. To be honest the best thing freely available is probably woodies. easy to get, easy to feed and better nutritional value than crix and stuff. that being said, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jan 11, 2012)

Are pinkies or fuzzies offered alive to frogs?

?


----------

